# The official Pietro association!



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

*Hello! And welcome to The Pietro association,
We are currently accepting applications to join! And if you love and adore Pietro then you might wanna join!  Our slogan is How Looks Aren't Everything!







♥Current members♥
1. Luckypinch
2. Ami Mercury
3. Reserved
4. LafieNightray
5. Titi
6. Ramue
7. Bulbadragon
8 Candy 83
9.emmygir
10. kayocalypse
11. Megumi
12.tarkadeep
13. Coolcatty123
14. Sunkylunk
*​


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

I love Pietro. I have never understood why people find clowns scary. It's not like he's the dark. (I can understand being afraid of the dark though.)


----------



## Reserved (May 18, 2014)

Pierto is amazinggg<3


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

I love pietro too UwU


Spoiler


















Look at that cutie-pie. He wouldn't hurt a fly.





AND he likes anime.


EDIT: Guys, how do you put things in spoilers? ;__;
EDIT 2: Nevermind ///^o^\\\


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Added you all ♥♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



LafielNightray said:


> I love pietro too UwU
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



He was talking about the movie Jason once, 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> I love Pietro. I have never understood why people find clowns scary. It's not like he's the dark. (I can understand being afraid of the dark though.)



The dark is a scary place ;-; 

ugggh, people are watching....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reserved said:


> Pierto is amazinggg<3



He is he is


----------



## Titi (May 18, 2014)

I'd love to join! I love Pietro and had him in my town for a while. I miss him dearly and hope to get him back someday.  He is so cute when he dances and walks around, and he is overall just fabulous.

However isn't the slogan just a copy of the Bob slogan. XD
Maybe we could make a different one?


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Titi said:


> I'd love to join! I love Pietro and had him in my town for a while. I miss him dearly and hope to get him back someday.  He is so cute when he dances and walks around, and he is overall just fabulous.
> 
> However isn't the slogan just a copy of the Bob slogan. XD
> Maybe we could make a different one?


 It is? ;; I am reallly sorry, and did not know, I don't pay attention to the Bob lovers XD


----------



## Titi (May 18, 2014)

Lmao I don't mind personally, it's just that I think it might generate a lot of hate towards your new association. x)

Anyhows, here are some Pietro pics from when he lived in my town:


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Titi said:


> Lmao I don't mind personally, it's just that I think it might generate a lot of hate towards your new association. x)
> 
> Anyhows, here are some Pietro pics from when he lived in my town:
> 
> ...



Dawhhh! He's so Fab! ; 3 ; Gosh, When I am in grounded I gotta post some pics <3

Yeah, your right, but what will it be?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

That's it. If he shows up before the one of the 3 I am looking for (Muffy), I will take him. I had him in Neo Mercury, but he has so far been my most common camper in Tartarus.


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

I have a feeling Bob lovers Are out to get my BLOOD duh nun nuhhhhh xD

Well...I am smack out of Ideas for Our slogan :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> That's it. If he shows up before the one of the 3 I am looking for, I will take him. I had him in Neo Mercury, but he has so far been my most common camper in Tartarus.



Lol what?


----------



## Titi (May 18, 2014)

I'll let you know if I think of something but I'm not really good at making up slogans. XD


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a feeling Bob lovers Are out to get my BLOOD duh nun nuhhhhh xD
> 
> Well...I am smack out of Ideas for Our slogan :>
> 
> ...



I am currently plot AND camp resetting at the same time for Muffy (Since I have 8 villagers in Tartarus). If Pietro shows up first I will take him.

(Also, please do not turn this thing about Pietro into a religious thing. That whole thing about Bob, made me REALLY hate Bob.)


----------



## Titi (May 18, 2014)

I agree with Ami, I think a Pietro fan club is a  GREAT idea and it shouldn't be considered a religion. c:


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I am currently plot AND camp resetting at the same time for Muffy (Since I have 8 villagers in Tartarus). If Pietro shows up first I will take him.
> 
> (Also, please do not turn this thing about Pietro into a religious thing. That whole thing about Bob, made me REALLY hate Bob.)


ITS WHY I HATE BOB 2 OMG! I assure you it Will not turn into that, its basically making fun of my religion, That have a photos hoped pic of him on the cross, it offends me so much.  erhm Good luck getting our sweet Pietro ♥♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> I agree with Ami, I think a Pietro fan club is a  GREAT idea and it shouldn't be considered a religion. c:



Yes I agree <3


----------



## BluebellLight (May 18, 2014)

uhm idk if im welcome here because i like bob but i really like pietro too and I was so crushed when he left bluebell ;~; (btw luckypinch hows pietro doing in ur town? :3 i actually reset that town after i gave him to you lol)


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

> ITS WHY I HATE BOB 2 OMG! I assure you it Will not turn into that, its basically making fun of my religion, That have a photos hoped pic of him on the cross, it offends me so much.  erhm Good luck getting our sweet Pietro ♥♥



I actually still like Bob. Must be because I missed the whole 'Bob religion' thing. I'm an atheist, but putting Bob with a cross is taking it a bit too far.


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> uhm idk if im welcome here because i like bob but i really like pietro too and I was so crushed when he left bluebell ;~; (btw luckypinch hows pietro doing in ur town? :3 i actually reset that town after i gave him to you lol)



He's great ty

- - - Post Merge - - -



LafielNightray said:


> I actually still like Bob. Must be because I missed the whole 'Bob religion' thing. I'm an atheist, but putting Bob with a cross is taking it a bit too far.



Thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LafielNightray said:


> I actually still like Bob. Must be because I missed the whole 'Bob religion' thing. I'm an atheist, but putting Bob with a cross is taking it a bit too far.



They also said he died for our sins and his their lord :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> uhm idk if im welcome here because i like bob but i really like pietro too and I was so crushed when he left bluebell ;~; (btw luckypinch hows pietro doing in ur town? :3 i actually reset that town after i gave him to you lol)



Blue bell I just gotta think about it...I understand u wanna join but..


----------



## Titi (May 18, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> uhm idk if im welcome here because i like bob but i really like pietro too and I was so crushed when he left bluebell ;~; (btw luckypinch hows pietro doing in ur town? :3 i actually reset that town after i gave him to you lol)



Awww I like Bob too! Just not the whole hype over him that took over the forum lately.
I don't mind it at all as long as it stays in the bob thread but at some point it got annoying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lucky I don't think people who like other villagers shouldn't be allowed to join to be honest... No need to cause drama, just share the Pietro love!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 18, 2014)

If it's not a religion, why would bluebell not be allowed to join?

- - - Post Merge - - -

As a citizen of America, this thread offends me. How dare you compare our beloved President Obama to an animated sheep! 
OBAMA IS LOVE, OBAMA IS LIFE


----------



## Libertae (May 18, 2014)

I was seriously thinking there was going to be a "our Lord Pietro" but thankfully that's not the case. I love both villagers, so let's not hate too much on both here, k?


----------



## Ramune (May 18, 2014)

I'd like to join pietro is awesome and soo cute!!!


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

Who rated our thread as one-star? ;^; 
This is just a fanclub, and it's not like we're threatening anybody who hates him.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 18, 2014)

I'd like to join, Pietro is one of my favorite villagers. <3


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Titi said:


> Awww I like Bob too! Just not the whole hype over him that took over the forum lately.
> I don't mind it at all as long as it stays in the bob thread but at some point it got annoying.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I agree titi

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> If it's not a religion, why would bluebell not be allowed to join?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


no just NO. Pietro is the president now, He does a much better job 2 Pietro is cute and fluffy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*NOTICE MAKING A TUMBLER FOR OUR DEAR PIETRO! WIP here is a link! * comming soon


----------



## Candy83 (May 18, 2014)

*Sign me up for The Official Pietro Association!*

When I first saw him, I thought "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" wanted to create a colorfully clownish sheep suitable for horror movie.

Having met Pietro, through previous Dream Address trips, he has turned out to be a pretty cool Smug sheep with a sensitive heart. He often aims to please. And he helps brighten up the Zen theme I have going in my second town of Progress.

Pietro represents?_How_ Looks Aren't Everything!


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> *Sign me up for The Official Pietro Association!*
> 
> When I first saw him, I thought "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" wanted to create a colorfully clownish sheep suitable for horror movie.
> 
> ...



Welcome! That's are new slogan!


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

> Looks Aren't Everything!



This seems like it would do great as a slogan


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heading to bed night guys! ♥


----------



## purple888 (May 18, 2014)

Pietro is cute. I don't like him too much, but can see why people do. Personally I'm scared of weird clowns everywhere but real life lol

..no reason to hate on people who love other villagers *cough*bluebell*cough* and not let them join.

don't turn this into a dictatorship -.-

just my respectful opinion though


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

Love the new slogan


----------



## cookieangal (May 19, 2014)

Pietro is my no.1 dreamie. He looks so fun and exciting and  bubbly and..... i can list a whole load of words about him.  I also love his house


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2014)

I wasn't planning on sharing these, but I've loved 'Pierrot' for a long time now, and it would be great if you guys could enjoy it too, especially since we're talking about Pietro. There's one other song I thought about posting, but it's more romance based, so I decided against it ^^


Spoiler


----------



## Mercedes (May 19, 2014)

LafielNightray said:


> I wasn't planning on sharing these, but I've loved 'Pierrot' for a long time now, and it would be great if you guys could enjoy it too, especially since we're talking about Pietro. There's one other song I thought about posting, but it's more romance based, so I decided against it ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler


bawh i love it its inspirational! ^/^


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2014)

but what? 

Bumping this up~ <3


----------



## Mercedes (May 20, 2014)

LafielNightray said:


> but what?
> 
> Bumping this up~ <3



Bump~ •


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 20, 2014)

Pietro is one of the better sheep for sure. He's so colourful, I love colour. I wouldn't say I loved him though but he is defiantly cool! Anyways good luck with the thread. I think I don't love him because I find clowns a bit scary and unlike some of the posters on the first page I love the dark!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2014)

Pietro is a precious cutie uwu


----------



## straitjackt (May 21, 2014)

Hey lucky! How are you? Good to see your still a big Pietro fan.  He and muffy are still rocking my town too. I don't think I'll ever let him leave. Haha.


----------



## emmygir (May 22, 2014)

I love how cute he is! But to be completely honest, I also really wanted him in my horror town because people are scared of him. I think he's cute, but others don't.


----------



## Naiad (May 27, 2014)

I'm not gonna let this thread go to waste ;__; We Pietro lovers must unite~


----------



## Candy83 (May 27, 2014)

emmygir said:


> I love how cute he is! But to be completely honest, I also really wanted him in my horror town because people are scared of him. I think he's cute, but others don't.



They're also scared of Jambette.

I wonder which wolf scares people the most.

For a horror town, presumably one with unattractive-looking villagers, I would add Croque to the mix. (Just sayin'.)


----------



## Mercedes (May 27, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> They're also scared of Jambette.
> 
> I wonder which wolf scares people the most.
> 
> For a horror town, presumably one with unattractive-looking villagers, I would add Croque to the mix. (Just sayin'.)


Lol yeah


----------



## Bowie (May 27, 2014)

Your slogan implies Pietro is not beautiful.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Your slogan implies Pietro is not beautiful.



Actually this. You're contradicting yourself with your slogan here.


----------



## Megumi (May 27, 2014)

Love Pietro :3 what do you guys think about muffy x pietro ? :3

 
after a pietro fan looked at this he cant resist pietro x muffy x3

picture from : sketchbooklyn on deviantart ^^


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 27, 2014)

I never thought about Muffy and Pietro as a couple. Now that I think about it, they're pretty cute together :3


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 27, 2014)

Megumi said:


> Love Pietro :3 what do you guys think about muffy x pietro ? :3



I disagree personally. I don't have a counter that would make a better ship, but imo it's still not that good.


----------



## Mercedes (May 27, 2014)

Megumi said:


> Love Pietro :3 what do you guys think about muffy x pietro ? :3
> View attachment 47919
> after a pietro fan looked at this he cant resist pietro x muffy x3
> 
> picture from : sketchbooklyn on deviantart ^^



I Ship, Tammi and Pietro together xD


----------



## Megumi (May 27, 2014)

Mhhhhh *googeling who tammi is* ohhh ok she matches him pretty well aswell xD (but in my oppinoin muffy matches perfectly , muffy black and pietro colourfull : ♡


----------



## lazuli (May 27, 2014)

Pietro showed up in my campsite and I decided to let him move in. I don't really like him but he's cool (plus his house is an eyesore). Good luck with this thread.


----------



## Mercedes (May 27, 2014)

Thanks.030


----------



## Mercedes (May 27, 2014)

Hey guys! Let's talk about our wonderful clown sheep


----------



## tarakdeep (May 27, 2014)

OMG yes I would love to be a member Pietro is awesome


----------



## Mercedes (May 28, 2014)

Bump Okies added


----------



## Mercedes (May 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

Pietro's a creep


----------



## Naiad (May 31, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Pietro's a creep




</3


----------



## tarakdeep (Jun 1, 2014)

who is our clown sheeps wife?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

tarakdeep said:


> who is our clown sheeps wife?



I kind of ship Pietro with Muffy, but I also kind of ship him with Kyle, so I have no idea xD


----------



## tarakdeep (Jun 1, 2014)

muffy and peitro would be so cute i need art of that now lol


----------



## sunkyung (Jun 1, 2014)

I loved having him in my town! Unfortunately I had 2 other smugs in my village at the time and was getting Marshal as well so I decided to let him go~ He was my second move in from getting the game. (The first being Julian) so our friendship level was maxed out and him and Julian would show up at my house randomly and say the exact same things and give me apples omg...but still! I'd like to join~ I'll admit I was a little creeped out when I walked in and saw him in boxes the first time but he immediately grew on me and became a favorite. He's a cutie. :3


----------



## tarakdeep (Jun 1, 2014)

sunkyung said:


> I loved having him in my town! Unfortunately I had 2 other smugs in my village at the time and was getting Marshal as well so I decided to let him go~ He was my second move in from getting the game. (The first being Julian) so our friendship level was maxed out and him and Julian would show up at my house randomly and say the exact same things and give me apples omg...but still! I'd like to join~ I'll admit I was a little creeped out when I walked in and saw him in boxes the first time but he immediately grew on me and became a favorite. He's a cutie. :3



The exact same thing happened to me i was getting marshal then i got julian but he was amazing when  had him for sure


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

tarakdeep said:


> who is our clown sheeps wife?



Tammi .


----------



## coolycatty123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Gotta love Pietro.
Sign me up! I'd love to join.
onlyifyouwantthough


Unfortunately, Willow left but Pietro stuck around! When I first learnt about him I was very happy and got him in my town from someone. c: He's been around for me ever since. I like it when he says, "your fashions are always fantastic". how sweet! >v<


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

We need a banner will Pietro and Tammi, and a grave with bobs name on it lol


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> We need a banner will Pietro and Tammi, and a grave with bobs name on it lol



a bit harsh, no?


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 1, 2014)

ive noticed a pattern in all the people who are generally fond of pietro and that pattern is that they are all absolute _geniuses_

unfortunately im not enough of a genius to join the pietro gang,, gl getting members bro


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> ive noticed a pattern in all the people who are generally fond of pietro and that pattern is that they are all absolute _geniuses_
> 
> unfortunately im not enough of a genius to join the pietro gang,, gl getting members bro



Lol 2 kind deb. And ur a genius

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> a bit harsh, no?



It's a joke *^*


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

This "joke" is offending us.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Jokes are supposed to be funny. and for someone who preaches "nO HATE!!!!" you seem to be on the giving end of a lot of it.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

your joke greatly saddens us and you are no better than a common extremist by saying it


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> This "joke" is offending us.



Your Bob "religion" offended us. But you don't care,

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> Jokes are supposed to be funny. and for someone who preaches "nO HATE!!!!" you seem to be on the giving end of a lot of it.



I don't preach no hate. I preach no religion for a dumb purple cat that is a rip off of cristantanty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> your joke greatly saddens us and you are no better than a common extremist by saying it



I don't care :/


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Your Bob "religion" offended us. But you don't care,



Uck I don't want to get involved in this but I guess I already am. First of all I removed my bob card because it said it offended you. Please give me a reason to genuinely believe that I have offended you and done nothing about it because I did.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Uck I don't want to get involved in this but I guess I already am. First of all I removed my bob card because it said it offended you. Please give me a reason to genuinely believe that I have offended you and done nothing about it because I did.



It's not you Uxie, it's the other Bob'ers


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> It's not you Uxie, it's the other Bob'ers



Yes but they are my friends so please tell me how bob is a rip off Christianity?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yes but they are my friends so please tell me how bob is a rip off Christianity?



Saying he died for our sins. Putting him on a cross!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Saying he died for our sins. Putting him on a cross!



then pietro association is a ripoff of our religion, the church of bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Saying he died for our sins. Putting him on a cross!



Well all religions take little pieces from other religions it's nothing new


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Saying he died for our sins. Putting him on a cross!



waaaaaait so agreeing with your religion is oppressing you?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> waaaaaait so agreeing with your religion is oppressing you?



Shut up! It's not opposing me! I hate Bob!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Well all religions take little pieces from other religions it's nothing new



It can't be a religion! He's a fake!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Shut up! It's not opposing me! I hate Bob!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well that offends us, tbh you should know it's a little bit of a joke but we still love bob and to us he is not fake. No offence but that's a little bit hypocritical


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Shut up! It's not opposing me! I hate Bob!



...that literally makes no sense
since the Church of Bob isn't legally a religion, your thread is just as much of a religion


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

If you don't like Pietro get off this thread, likewise, we won't insult Bob on your thread. We're both fanclubs.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Well that offends us, tbh you should know it's a little bit of a joke but we still love bob and to us he is  not fake. No offence but that's a little bit hypocritical



I refuse to argue about it anymore! I am contacting the mods to
Shut your "operation" down


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> If you don't like Pietro get off this bread, likewise, we won't insult Bob on your thread. We're both fanclubs.



That's what we want to do.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I refuse to argue about it anymore! I am contacting the mods to
> Shut your "operation" down



Ok, I'm am sorry for arguing and that's a little drastic to be honest

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel Nightray said:


> If you don't like Pietro get off this bread, likewise, we won't insult Bob on your thread. We're both fanclubs.



I do like pietro that's the thing


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> That's what we want to do.



Then leave. It's really not that difficult.




Ayyyyyeee I said off this bread. Now I feel dumb.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 1, 2014)

Hope this does not turn into a religion. I'm already sick of the Bob one.

My opinions on Pietro :

He doesn't look like he fits the smug personality. I'd choose another one over him to be honest.

Muffy and Frita are the only sheep's I like.


Speaking of appreciation threads, I should start a Legion of Fang followers.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Then leave. It's really not that difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??? We came here because Bob was insulted, and are going to leave now. You can't get mad at us for being here right this second.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Then leave. It's really not that difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel dumb

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> Hope this does not turn into a religion. I'm already sick of the Bob one.
> 
> My opinions on Pietro :
> 
> ...


Yes make one for fang <3

This will not turn in to a religion trust me <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump we need more ppl?'n


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch, why

why so serious


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Luckypinch, why
> 
> why so serious


Because it  a slurr to my religion


----------



## emre3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Why didn't I hEAR OF THIS BEFORE!1111 How do I join and what do I have to do?


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Because it  a slurr to my religion



And nothing you have done is detrimental to ours?

Sorry to use an overused joke, but


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

I agree that the Bob gravestone thing could have been seen as offensive, but we wouldn't have actually put it on our banner. It was a joke about how there's so much tension between our groups, even though there's really no need for tension.

We all need to let it go. From now on, we won't insult Bob and you all won't insult Pietro.
I personally love both, but if this goes on, both threads will be closed by mods.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I agree that the Bob gravestone thing could have been seen as offensive, but we wouldn't have actually put it on our banner. It was a joke about how there's so much tension between our groups, even though there's really no need for tension.
> 
> We all need to let it go. From now on, we won't insult Bob and you all won't insult Pietro.
> I personally love both, but if this goes on, both threads will be closed by mods.



Luckypinch, do you agree?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 1, 2014)

I love him! <3 his in my town <3


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

the only thing I have against this thread is I know that one of you probably are the ones sending me tumblr anon hate. but we can get along if you all stop saying you hate bob and that we're opressing your religion.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I agree that the Bob gravestone thing could have been seen as offensive, but we wouldn't have actually put it on our banner. It was a joke about how there's so much tension between our groups, even though there's really no need for tension.
> 
> We all need to let it go. From now on, we won't insult Bob and you all won't insult Pietro.
> I personally love both, but if this goes on, both threads will be closed by mods.



This is what I've been trying to say  all though I did get mad earlier so sorry again about that. Has poli said do you agree lucky?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> the only thing I have against this thread is I know that one of you probably are the ones sending me tumblr anon hate. but we can get along if you all stop saying you hate bob and that we're opressing your religion.



─ Anonymous asked: Pietro is satan?
he isn?t as bad as marshal, but now on the bell tree forums people are looking up to him and loving him almost as much as we love bob lol

though they don?t turn it into a religion, it still makes pietro bad now.

^ Quote from Tumblr. I honestly don't know what's going to happen, but both sides need to stop the hate.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> This is what I've been trying to say  all though I did get mad earlier so sorry again about that. Has poli said do you agree lucky?



Ellie is so cute ;^; asdfghjkl;


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

we're mainly upset because some of you are hating on bob/his followers and your leader is ignoring our requests for a peace treaty.
if you sign here: ___________, we will cease fighting and villager hate


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

So someone calling me a pestilence and other nasty things is completely excused? The only reason I suspect it was someone on here is because you all are a group on TBT that all (especially lucky) have a grudge against me for some reason.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> So someone calling me a pestilence and other nasty things is completely excused? The only reason I suspect it was someone on here is because you all are a group on TBT that all (especially lucky) have a grudge against me for some reason.



this too. it's pretty obvious that all the bob hate on tumblr is coming from TBT members


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> ─ Anonymous asked: Pietro is satan?
> he isn’t as bad as marshal, but now on the bell tree forums people are looking up to him and loving him almost as much as we love bob lol
> 
> though they don’t turn it into a religion, it still makes pietro bad now.
> ...



I am??? Could I ask why? Not trying to be mean I just wanna know


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> So someone calling me a pestilence and other nasty things is completely excused? The only reason I suspect it was someone on here is because you all are a group on TBT that all (especially lucky) have a grudge against me for some reason.



As far as I know, only Lucky has a grudge on you. I didn't even know you had a Tumblr account.


@Poliwag0 - I'll sign it, but if there's hate on Bob from here, or hate towards Pietro on your thread, I'll PM a mod to get both threads closed. If the hate doesn't stop, it's gonna be like the awkward hate between TBT and ACC.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/85755546751#notes
http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/87161605529/bluebelllight-i-thought-you-were-gonna-keep-your-bob
http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/87223154759/while-it-is-your-tumblr-i-meant-on-the-forums-maybe
this is the anon hate I'm talking about btw


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I am??? Could I ask why? Not trying to be mean I just wanna know



I like her hair/outfit OnO I'm sorry if that's not what you're asking ;___;


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> As far as I know, only Lucky has a grudge on you. I didn't even know you had a Tumblr account.



That's why we need Lucky to agree, but she always ignores our posts about it.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

That's why I'm 99% sure she sent that crap in about me.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I like her hair/outfit OnO I'm sorry if that's not what you're asking ;___;



Oh right


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 1, 2014)

This thread is a mess, lol.


----------



## tarakdeep (Jun 1, 2014)

ok honestly i like bob and pietro and this nonsense is getting out of control. We should try to come together and become friends or try to incorporate or clubs together.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/85755546751#notes
> http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/87161605529/bluebelllight-i-thought-you-were-gonna-keep-your-bob
> http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/87223154759/while-it-is-your-tumblr-i-meant-on-the-forums-maybe
> this is the anon hate I'm talking about btw



and these
http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/85638705029
http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/85473761411


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

incorporating them together would be a worse mess than t is right now tbh


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

If we become friends ( which we should) could you please remove the bob tags please?

- - - Post Merge - - -

If there are any mean pietro ones we will remove those too


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't guarantee that these were people from our thread. While I do agree that the hate in those asks were unnecessary, there is no proof that every single one of them was from a member of this fanclub.

But remember: 
If we sign, you stop the Pietro hate - EVEN on your blog.
In return, we won't bash Bob. I'll do my best to personally make sure of that.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

let's just stop talking about this until lucky responds. if she decides to continue opposing bob, we'll request that both threads get closed.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> If we become friends ( which we should) could you please remove the bob tags please?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If there are any mean pietro ones we will remove those too



I can't remove the tags since I didn't add them, but hopefully those tags will be removed.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> let's just stop talking about this until lucky responds. if she decides to continue opposing bob, we'll request that both threads get closed.



Bit drastic? But um I guess if it's necessary


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Or we could not associate if lucky doesnt want peace
we could just pretend the other doesnt exist insteadnof closing both threads.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Or we could not associate if lucky doesnt want peace
> we could just pretend the other doesnt exist insteadnof closing both threads.



Agreed, neutral and with threads


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

if we don't get peace, the argument is going to escalate and both threads will be closed in a matter of days


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

I think that neither should be closed and we should ignore eachother, which we would be doing if lucky didnt continue to hate on bob. honestly the drama she is starting is making me really sick of the tbt community.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Considering the current state of this thread, the mods might just close the threads and ban us all.
or lucky will get the thread closed because of "spam" and ignore the entire treaty thing


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

please, this is nowhere near the monstrosity of the ami mercury vs peppyrabbit thread
#neverforget

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm willing to bury the hatchet though. So friends?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Considering the current state of this thread, the mods might just close the threads and ban us all.
> or lucky will get the thread closed because of "spam" and ignore the entire treaty thing



Probably. It's a good thing that most of it's cooled off by now.


----------



## Titi (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow I'm surprised at the drama in this thread. It was doing so well too last time I posted.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

guys just stop 

No ones thread needs to get closed if we STOP ARGUING.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> please, this is nowhere near the monstrosity of the ami mercury vs peppyrabbit thread
> #neverforget
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I missed this entire thing, but I'm going to assume that it was bad. Kind of like Samsung vs Apple

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> I think that neither should be closed and we should ignore eachother, which we would be doing if lucky didnt continue to hate on bob. honestly the drama she is starting is making me really sick of the tbt community.



I hope you don't take this as offensive, but I hope you and Luckypinch can make up. I'm sensing a lot of hate between you two, which I find unnecessary, since you're both nice people.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

She just hates me for no reason. I want to bury the hatchet tho


----------



## DeMarzi (Jun 1, 2014)

This feud is so silly. We should be able to appreciate our villagers in their respective threads without creating a war?

I vote that we take any and all arguments/disagreements to PMs and continue to post in peace?


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> please, this is nowhere near the monstrosity of the ami mercury vs peppyrabbit thread
> #neverforget
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


But Peppyrabbit actually got banned and the thread got deleted

Yeah, let's all be friends. Sign here:
- poliwag0
- ______
- ______
- ______
- ______
- ______


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

- BluebellLight
and peppyrabbit only got banned after she left a false wifi rating on ami's profile


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> But Peppyrabbit actually got banned and the thread got deleted
> 
> Yeah, let's all be friends. Sign here:
> - poliwag0
> ...



Signed!


----------



## tarakdeep (Jun 1, 2014)

yay lets be friends


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I hope you don't take this as offensive, but I hope you and Luckypinch can make up. I'm sensing a lot of hate between you two, which I find unnecessary, since you're both nice people.



Lucky has an irrational grudge against her for some reason


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

:O i meant to add my name to that


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Signed!




I shall sign also


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

See everybody? We can make up, and we didn't even need the Mods to step in ^^


----------



## tarakdeep (Jun 1, 2014)

add me to the list too


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/85755546751#notes
> http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/87161605529/bluebelllight-i-thought-you-were-gonna-keep-your-bob
> http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/87223154759/while-it-is-your-tumblr-i-meant-on-the-forums-maybe
> this is the anon hate I'm talking about btw



I don't have a tumbler


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I don't have a tumbler



Are you going to sign the treaty?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Are you going to sign the treaty?



Sigh...it's not that I hate Bob ok? It's just you guys took it WAY to far.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Sigh...it's not that I hate Bob ok? It's just you guys took it WAY to far.



is that a yes or a no?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> is that a yes or a no?



I don't know man.. I just gotta think...


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I don't know man.. I just gotta think...



Sign it or both our threads get closed.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

And bluebell I don't hate you. A lot of ppl don't like the whole Bob thing. I don't have a tumbler so it can't be me


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

this picture represents us coming together as one

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw its tumblr and I forgot the arms


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I don't know man.. I just gotta think...



oh my [censored].
if you don't sign it, both the thread will get closed.
but you knew that because you were stalking the thread offline


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Sign it or both our threads get closed.



Nothing is wrong with our thread. But whatever I sign that thing.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Added arms


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Dare happy I am gonna make my shop now *^* so yah


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lucky, delete the Bob-hating tags.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> And bluebell I don't hate you. A lot of ppl don't like the whole Bob thing. I don't have a tumbler so it can't be me



You dont need to have a tumblr to send stuff on anon on tumblr


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok. The argument is over.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

_did she leave without deleting the bob hating tags?_


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> _did she leave without deleting the bob hating tags?_



Let it go polly

No more rage.


----------



## DeMarzi (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> View attachment 48780
> Added arms


This is wonderful

I wish I could drawz as good as you


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> View attachment 48780
> Added arms



This is officially my new ship.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> This is wonderful
> 
> I wish I could drawz as good as you



thank you it took me 2982478389374 yeers


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> thank you it took me 2982478389374 yeers



Muh


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Muh?


----------



## Mimi14 (Jun 1, 2014)

Is it possible to make fanclubs for villagers just, randomly? Like, if I wanted to make a thread for Genji, or Kabuki or something, could I? ;o;


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

Mimi14 said:


> Is it possible to make fanclubs for villagers just, randomly? Like, if I wanted to make a thread for Genji, or Kabuki or something, could I? ;o;



Yup~ ^^ I'm surprised there hasn't been a Marshal one yet xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoiler: CELEBRATE GOOD TIMES COME ON!!!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> View attachment 48780
> Added arms



I love it! <3


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Spoiler: CELEBRATE GOOD TIMES COME ON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48784



Purtty ;0; I love it


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

We should post that on tumblr and remove Pietro from Tier Evil


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Spoiler: CELEBRATE GOOD TIMES COME ON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48784



#sweg #bros4life #bobxpietro


----------



## Mimi14 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Yup~ ^^ I'm surprised there hasn't been a Marshal one yet xD



THERES NOT A MARSHAL ONE YET ;A; But I love marshal....Alas I love Kabuki and Genji more, so I would rather make one for them, but im really surprised to hear this!

And thank you for replying <333


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

BobxPietro


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay were all friends

Alls well that ends well.

This shall be added to the bible of bob immediatly!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Yay were all friends
> 
> Alls well that ends well.
> 
> This shall be added to the bible of bob immediatly!



Dnt worry because President Pietro stamped the no more war stamp on The Bob religion thing :x

And made a new document of the official region on it :x


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> We should post that on tumblr and remove Pietro from Tier Evil



I will post it now


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Lolly and muffy are friends as well


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I will post it now



He was in tier  ;-; poop on u


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

June first shall now be titled National Unification Day!

We celebrate the uninization of us!

Uxie, please confirm


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> June first shall now be titled National Unification Day!
> 
> We celebrate the uninization of us!
> 
> Uxie, please confirm



I will make it tomorow as today is sixth life day


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter, you should be the Bob Board's artist.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Jupiter, you should be the Bob Board's artist.



I second this. That would be awesome


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Jupiter, you should be the Bob Board's artist.



he requested to

- - - Post Merge - - -

We learned a lot today. 

Remember. Hate is one letter away from hat.

Wear hats to stop hate.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Jupiter, you should be the Bob Board's artist.



oops forgot to reply to this 
ikr


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/87533354989/big-news-guys-pietro-and-bob-have-made-up-and-are

Wheeeee~~


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

for kenny


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

See if you can recognize yourself. It's everyone who signed the treaty.
edit: oops in the final version bluebell was also a lamp, but i uploaded the wrong one.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

why is marshal in there


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> See if you can recognize yourself. It's everyone who signed the treaty.



Omg the uxie is so cute <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys maybe we should move this to the bob thread?


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

kk


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

everyone is happies!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> why is marshal in there


It's tarakdeep


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> See if you can recognize yourself. It's everyone who signed the treaty.
> edit: oops in the final version bluebell was also a lamp, but i uploaded the wrong one.



That's cute ;o;


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> That's cute ;o;



Oh my name is my OC so I am about to change it here lol


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

OMG i wanna c the one where I'm a lamp


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> OMG i wanna c the one where I'm a lamp



Here it is!


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

bump <33

glad the fighting is over!


----------



## Frisk999 (Sep 18, 2017)

pietro is my favorite ac character


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

I love Pietro and  when he left my old town I reset but at least I still have his picture.


----------

